# 3d printing miniatures



## lewispd (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey guys,

if anyone is interested just thought I would post an update with some of the recent 3d prints we have been up to.
Been doing allot of miniature work! As you can see the printer is still doing us proud.

Anyone that wants any further information please feel free to visit our website and have a look about.

Lewis


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

They look absolutely cracking!


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Those have an amazing level of detail.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello pd models can you tell us what printer and software were used to produce these, can you also possibly post up photos of very close up one of the smooth surfaces ?


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

I was also quite curious about the machine they use. for a number of years I had an old dimension printer from stratasys and it couldn't do anything close to this. (not saying I didn't try) :grin: 



So from their site:
(not sure if direct linking pics will work or not...)









*Pd models* utilises the latest in technology to deliver 3d printed parts to a level that is second to none. Using our Project 3000 HD plus machine from 3D systems, we can produce detailed highly accurate parts that are built with a surface quality unmatched from other machines. The level of detail produced really is stunning, constructed parts are smooth and durable and have no problem reproducing fine details such as logos with pin sharp precision. Parts are built with minimal layer lines or stepping, cutting down on the need for post processing compared with other machines. From high tolerance engineered parts to highly textured CGI sculpted figurines, all are possible.










Parts are built in VisiJet® EX200 material that offers an engineered plastic performance for durability and stability ideal for functional testing and rapid tooling applications. Click to view the datasheet.
Moving parts are also possible with this machine, as the support material is wax, given enough clearance; an entire mechanism can be build already assembled and ready to go in a single part


----------



## lewispd (Feb 20, 2014)

hey thanks guys  

well that info is correct 

i couldnt tell you the software used to sculp these, as that would be a question for our clients. If i had to guess id say at least some of them a re scultped on zbrush.


----------

